# 1971 Kool Orange Schwinn Sports Tourer



## Schwinn499

Picked this up today. Some stuff has been changed around over the years. I had all the correct for '71 parts to get it back to what it would have left the factory with, and more my style. 

Gearin' up for what looks to be a fun project.


----------



## Metacortex

Very nice! That appears to be an early '71 due to the pedal eye plugs I see on the TA crankset. I see the original freewheel was one of the missing original parts. That is significant in that the 1971 models had a unique freewheel and the one you have selected to install was used from '72-'74. The Sports Tourer only used Model J (J = Japan, made by Shimano) freewheels, however for '71 only they used a different freewheel body with a screw on outer chainguard (aka top protector). For '72 and later the freewheel body and top protector were changed to a snap-ring installation, while the cogs remained the same. For '75 only the cogs were modified to have cutouts reducing the weight.


----------



## Schwinn499

Metacortex said:


> Very nice! That appears to be an early '71 due to the pedal eye plugs I see on the TA crankset. I see the original freewheel was one of the missing original parts. That is significant in that the 1971 models had a unique freewheel and the one you have selected to install was used from '72-'74. The Sports Tourer only used Model J (J = Japan, made by Shimano) freewheels, however for '71 only they used a different freewheel body with a screw on outer chainguard (aka top protector). For '72 and later the freewheel body and top protector were changed to a snap-ring installation, while the cogs remained the same. For '75 only the cogs were modified to have cutouts reducing the weight.



Hmmm...I must have the correct one somewhere if this isn't it.


----------



## Metacortex

For the record what are the frame and hub date codes? I ask because I'm trying to nail down more precisely when in '71 the pedal eye plugs disappeared on the TA cranks, so far it seems to be in March through May production.


----------



## Schwinn499

Put in a few hours on this project tonight.


----------



## Schwinn499

Hoops were too pitted for me to just polish them up so I had my way with them.


----------



## Schwinn499

Metacortex said:


> For the record what are the frame and hub date codes? I ask because I'm trying to nail down more precisely when in '71 the pedal eye plugs disappeared on the TA cranks, so far it seems to be in March through May production.




I only have the original rear hub, the front was replaced at some point. The original rear hub is dated 4 - 70. The hub set I used for the rebuild is dated 1 - 71 which keeps them range of what could have been used. Also, the frame is stamped DG (April '71) which follows right along with the timeline you mentioned.


----------



## Schwinn499

Coffee and hand cramps..


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn499 said:


> Coffee and hand cramps..





Looks like a winning combination! Beer and cramps would have turned out to be a disaster


----------



## Schwinn499

The end is near...


----------



## Schwinn499

It looks like the bike in the catalog photo has a set of chrome steel handlebars (the GB bars have a flare to them) and some chrome steel rat traps. The crankset looks a little different also. Early catalog photo prototypes were known for this but I just thought it was interesting enough to note.


----------



## Schwinn499

This crankset is a piece of art. Many hours this evening cleaning, polishing, buffing, and waxing.

Just waiting on a set of shift cables and we are ready for adjustment, test, and tune.


----------



## Sven

WOW!  Great job!! You definitely have a gift for polishing metals. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> It looks like the bike in the catalog photo has a set of chrome steel handlebars (the GB bars have a flare to them) and some chrome steel rat traps.




Note that 1971 Sports Tourer catalog picture was taken on Friday September 11th 1970 at the Mauna Kea Beach Hotel on the big island in Hawaii by the legendary Hollywood photographer Sid Avery! Unfortunately they spelled the name of the hotel incorrectly in the catalog...

Good call on the pedals. The bars are probably the same maes style alloy bars as were used on the Continental in '70 and earlier. 


> The crankset looks a little different also...




The crankset in the catalog pic is the same 36-54T TA Pro 5 vis 170mm crank arms with Cyclotouriste chainrings as was used on the Sports Tourer from the beginning of production (Feb. '71) through mid-November '71, however it is missing the inner ramp ring as found on production models. That makes it look quite empty in the middle, as seen on the identically configured example in the following pic:


----------



## Schwinn499

What a great feeling jumping on a bike like this after a build like that. The sense of accomplishment is pretty euphoric.


----------



## GTs58

That is flat out amazing!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Showroom fresh!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very nice! you can't beat that orange paint. I didn't even know Schwinn made any type of 10 speed but the Continentals and Varsity's my friends all had in the 70's until recently. when I bought my first new real road bike in 1983 I didn't even think of going to the Schwinn shop.


----------



## Schwinn499

I forgot to mention I had found the correct for '71 freewheel in my parts stash. It had been scavanged for seals and had its screw on protector removed as well at some point in its life. I decided to keep the later model one on there for now.


----------



## markoshawn

Wow that came out great! If mine comes out half as nice I will be thrilled.


----------



## bobcycles

I have a whole new appreciation for these once overlooked bikes now!
Nice job!


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks so much for sharing this find & project!

What beautiful work.

She were no this shiny when ex-works.  

Had to put on me Persols to view the photo of the 440's.

---

Small tip regarding the stern mech -

In case bike will be a "rider" for you you might wish to keep an eye on this...

The Campagnolo Gran Turismo rear mech Nr. 2270 has a design weakness.  The spring in the upper housing is quite strong and is anchored at one end by a thin washer with a hole for the spring end.  The washer in turn is anchored by a single tooth.  The spring is so strong it usually shears off the washer's tooth rendering the spring ineffectual.  Unlike most Campagnolo components no spares for the mechanism were ever offered and no catalogue from the maker illustrates a parts drawing for it.  If this goes out it may be necesaary to frabricate a more robutst replacement.

Have a drawerfull of these mechs in my workshop all with this problem.  

Page from the manufacturer's supplemental catalogue of 1971 -






---

Am thinking that 1971 was about the last year for the black oxide finish on Atom and Normandy Sport axle parts.  Beginning about 1972-73 Maillard went to a satin plated finish for them.  The black oxide would seem preferable since it offers no flaking to get into the grease and constitute a grinding compound for the bearing races.

@Metacortex is sure to have the exact scoop on this.

---

Do any readers know if replacement transfers for T.A. crankarms are available?

-----


----------



## PfishB

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this find & project!
> 
> What beautiful work.
> 
> She were no this shiny when ex-works.
> 
> Had to put on me Persols to view the photo of the 440's.
> 
> ---
> 
> Small tip regarding the stern mech -
> 
> In case bike will be a "rider" for you you might wish to keep an eye on this...
> 
> The Campagnolo Gran Turismo rear mech Nr. 2270 has a design weakness.  The spring in the upper housing is quite strong and is anchored at one end by a thin washer with a hole for the spring end.  The washer in turn is anchored by a single tooth.  The spring is so strong it usually shears off the washer's tooth rendering the spring ineffectual.  Unlike most Campagnolo components no spares for the mechanism were ever offered and no catalogue from the maker illustrates a parts drawing for it.  If this goes out it may be necesaary to frabricate a more robutst replacement.
> 
> Have a drawerfull of these mechs in my workshop all with this problem.
> 
> Page from the manufacturer's supplemental catalogue of 1971 -
> 
> View attachment 918237
> 
> ---
> 
> Am thinking that 1971 was about the last year for the black oxide finish on Atom and Normandy Sport axle parts.  Beginning about 1972-73 Maillard went to a satin plated finish for them.  The black oxide would seem preferable since it offers no flaking to get into the grease and constitute a grinding compound for the bearing races.
> 
> @Metacortex is sure to have the exact scoop on this.
> 
> ---
> 
> Do any readers know if replacement transfers for T.A. crankarms are available?
> 
> -----




Cyclomondo has them.


----------



## juvela

PfishB said:


> Cyclomondo has them.




-----

Thank you!  

-----


----------



## juvela

-----

simply marvelous restoration job!    

cannot decide which you did better on - the restoration or the documentation.  

have really enjoyed following this thread.

btw - in case it would be of interest, replacement T.A. crankarm transfers are readily available -

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TA-Special...7556?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1#viTabs_0

-----


----------



## Schwinn499

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> simply marvelous restoration job! [emoji813]eyes:
> 
> cannot decide which you did better on - the restoration or the documentation.
> 
> have really enjoyed following this thread.
> 
> btw - in case it would be of interest, replacement T.A. crankarm transfers are readily available -
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TA-Special...7556?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1#viTabs_0
> 
> -----



Thanks for the kind words. These Sports Tourers are a wonderful bikes.


----------



## Quakertownrich

Fantastic resto! You are correct, the feeling you get after completion is a high. Kool orange and Opaque green are the two Sports Tourer bikes in 26" size I desire most. I've currently restored a sky blue '75 and halfway through a '74 Opaque Red. A '71 Sierra Brown waits patiently.


----------



## Schwinn499

Quakertownrich said:


> Fantastic resto! You are correct, the feeling you get after completion is a high. Kool orange and Opaque green are the two Sports Tourer bikes in 26" size I desire most. I've currently restored a sky blue '75 and halfway through a '74 Opaque Red. A '71 Sierra Brown waits patiently.



Thanks for the kind words. Seems we have similar taste. My stable consists of this Kool Orange ST, an Opaque Green ST, a Lime ST, a Sky Blue ST, a Silver Mist ST, a 77 Black Superior, a 62 Violet Superior, and a 68 Sierra Brown Super Sport. Love the filet brazed stuff.

I'd love to find a minty Opaque Red and Sierra Brown ST one day.


----------



## Quakertownrich

Whoa..impressive one-year only color collection. No burgundy? LOL
Yes, my Opaque Red ST is an unusual one. Obviously not ridden and hidden for 40+ years. Black decals, bar-end shifters, and brake levers off a Paramount.


The Sierra Brown is also in great condition, but it is for short ppl at 24" frame.


----------



## olderthandirt

i had a paramount in this color  i loved the color  alas it was too big for me ,i sold the frame to a fellow passing thru greensboro who was involved in a hi speed shunt which destroyed his bike which was an   orange paramount  unbelieveable. now thats fate if their ever was a moment ! i believe it was the hand of God  i went thru Dale Brown who owned toga bike shop <now cycles de oreo > to have a mcclean frame built which i still have with all the paramounts parts fitted except the seat which was fitted with a brown titanium railed brooks  way before they became marketed in mass my blue mcclean is still listed on the mclean website.it was one of the things in my life that all worked out for the good of all involved  ,sorry i got so off track but i still love this color on a bike  you have to admit its a handsome color


----------



## drglinski

That bike is amazing!!  nice attention to detail.


----------



## Openroll

Metacortex said:


> Very nice! That appears to be an early '71 due to the pedal eye plugs I see on the TA crankset. I see the original freewheel was one of the missing original parts. That is significant in that the 1971 models had a unique freewheel and the one you have selected to install was used from '72-'74. The Sports Tourer only used Model J (J = Japan, made by Shimano) freewheels, however for '71 only they used a different freewheel body with a screw on outer chainguard (aka top protector). For '72 and later the freewheel body and top protector were changed to a snap-ring installation, while the cogs remained the same. For '75 only the cogs were modified to have cutouts reducing the weight.



Yes on that!  '71 is one year only with the awesone 28-104 gears and the treaded top protector.  The '71 catalog touts that it is the widest gear range ever offered on any road bike.


Metacortex said:


> Very nice! That appears to be an early '71 due to the pedal eye plugs I see on the TA crankset. I see the original freewheel was one of the missing original parts. That is significant in that the 1971 models had a unique freewheel and the one you have selected to install was used from '72-'74. The Sports Tourer only used Model J (J = Japan, made by Shimano) freewheels, however for '71 only they used a different freewheel body with a screw on outer chainguard (aka top protector). For '72 and later the freewheel body and top protector were changed to a snap-ring installation, while the cogs remained the same. For '75 only the cogs were modified to have cutouts reducing the weight.


----------



## The Spokemaster

Tan or gumwall tires yet to come ?


----------

